# Anyone do MMA/martial arts?



## GiantForehead (Feb 26, 2022)

New gym opened up near me and I'm thinking of training. Gotta prepare for that scenario where I get jumped in an alleyway 

What martial art do you recommend?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Feb 26, 2022)

Moved to the Lifestyle Lounge.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2022)

used to when i was younger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 26, 2022)

Island said:


> Moved to the Lifestyle Lounge.


Many thanks


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> used to when i was younger.


Karate I'm guessing


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> Karate I'm guessing


Yeah, though I was in college

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Feb 26, 2022)

I've heard good things about Judo.

It's also fun to throw people around.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 26, 2022)

yes

as many of you know i have a red belt in brazilian jiu-jutsu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 26, 2022)

Nope - straight up pugilitst. Which is not to say that I don't find certain moves that are not allowed in boxing useful, and quite humorous, but I don't practice anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 26, 2022)

I trained at a MMA gym for a couple years. Need to get back in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2022)

If it burns calories, I say do it. I haven't had a chance tbh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 27, 2022)

Yeah done a bunch. Give it a go, and see what you like.

I started off doing them all separately. Muay thai and Catch wrestling. Then went full MMA.

I'm doing more BJJ at the moment but throw in some striking as and when. I'll probbaly go full MMA again when I get some time to drive a little bit further to the gym I like. I don't bother training at any competitive level anymore as I'm old.

OP I recommend whatever gym is closest to you and whatever one had the best vibe/people that keep you coming back consistently. BJJ and muay Thai are always solid shouts for martial arts and USUALLY have the best communities, I've found.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## wibisana (Feb 27, 2022)

years of pencak silat. to be exact Tapak Suci (affiliated to Muhammadiyah, 2nd largest muslim organisation in Indonesia) it was never serious just extra culicular (after school)

from Kindergarten to 6th grade.
i attended belt graduation exam once, really hard lol. so officially i am yellow belt 1st jasmine (jasmine is similar to Dan in karate)

tho i have close friend who often compete in city level. his family were like nerd in tapak suci. he was youngest of 5 brother which all of 5 do pencak seriously at least few years and compete.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## wibisana (Feb 27, 2022)

sadly i am overweight right now, lol. really need work out,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Feb 27, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> New gym opened up near me and I'm thinking of training. Gotta prepare for that scenario where I get jumped in an alleyway
> 
> What martial art do you recommend?


whats available over there?

i'm guessing mma, and if so, there are likely going to be 3 focus specific branches: boxing, thai boxing (or kickboxing) and bjj (grappling). can't go wrong with any of these, time spent there will make you healthier, more confident and well rounded fighter.

in case of hood beefs:

1. go stand up, striking (preferably) or grappling.
2. great cardio is a must.
3. run-fu (and scream-fu) is best. but in some cases where you can't run (i.e you in a date with a fat bird), a weapon is a great equalizer in case outnumbered.
4. outside of teaching how to hurt humans, other survival skills striking teaches you include gauging distance, timing, angles, and a cool head under pressure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 27, 2022)

Schneider said:


> whats available over there?
> 
> i'm guessing mma, and if so, there are likely going to be 3 focus specific branches: boxing, thai boxing (or kickboxing) and bjj (grappling). can't go wrong with any of these, time spent there will make you healthier, more confident and well rounded fighter.
> 
> ...


Seems like a fun thing to do tbh. Would hate to start when I get even older

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 27, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Yeah done a bunch. Give it a go, and see what you like.
> 
> I started off doing them all separately. Muay thai and Catch wrestling. Then went full MMA.
> 
> ...


I'm sold bro. Will hopefully start in the summer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2022)

what if i said instead of martial arts, i was good at marital arts?
j/k


----------



## GiantForehead (Mar 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> what if i said instead of martial arts, i was good at marital arts?
> j/k


Why not both

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Mar 14, 2022)

Does playing fitness boxing on Nintendo switch count ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2022)

I was a student of _karate_ for many years, but had to give it up when I began college, and, while I could afford to return to it, now, I need to save my money for a new house.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## pfft (Mar 14, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was a student of _karate_ for many years, but had to give it up when I began college, and, while I could afford to return to it, now, I need to save my money for a new house.


That is not the way of the samurai Ddj.

Act with the soul of a warrior

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 15, 2022)

Done Taekwondo for 15+ years. Competed nationally, in the Junior Olympics and out of country.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## GiantForehead (Mar 15, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Done Taekwondo for 15+ years. Competed nationally, in the Junior Olympics and out of country.


Damn that's awesome


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 15, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Done Taekwondo for 15+ years. Competed nationally, in the Junior Olympics and out of country.


how did you learn to do a full split?


----------



## Yamato (Mar 15, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> how did you learn to do a full split?


Just keep doing it and pushing yourself basically  
Person I've never gotten there, maybe like only an inch or two off but I can do left and right splits all the way.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 15, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Just keep doing it and pushing yourself basically
> Person I've never gotten there, maybe like only an inch or two off but I can do left and right splits all the way.


I used to be able to do full sideways but it escapes these old joints now.

Left and right is giving up on me now too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 15, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I used to be able to do full sideways but it escapes these old joints now.
> 
> Left and right is giving up on me now too.


Nice and yeah, I try and stretch daily still to try and keep my flexibility. It doesn't help when you get older and busy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2022)

pfft said:


> That is not the way of the samurai Ddj.
> 
> Act with the soul of a warrior



I very much would like to return to being a student of _karate,_ but I simply cannot fit it into my life, at this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

Isn't karate kinda fake?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Isn't karate kinda fake?



It most certainly is not, and I am deeply insulted that you would dare to suggest that it is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It most certainly is not, and I am deeply insulted that you would dare to suggest that it is.



I mean, bro, I took karate lessons as a kid (up to blue belt), I don't think it remotely improved my ability to fight. I fought pretty much the same pre- and post-belt. Maybe you learned a different kind from me? Mine was Wado. 

It's either fake or just exaggerated in its ability to contribute in a fight, which to me is the most important thing about a _martial_ art.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 15, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Isn't karate kinda fake?



That's what I heard too. I mean, just look at all the old wire-fu movies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

Karasu said:


> That's what I heard too. I mean, just look at all the old wire-fu movies.



Lol true  

I used to think that stuff was (mostly) real. Now I have second-hand cringe when I think about those things or when I see some clown argue Bruce Lee can beat Prime Mike Tyson in a fight. 

@atlasoffduty @WorldsStrongest @t0xeus @Soldierofficial @Serene Grace @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask Thoughts?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Each style is different, and belts are awarded based upon the judgement of the master of the style; some martial arts style do not even use belts to indicate rank, as practitioners of those styles feel that they are a sign of the martial arts being institutionalized



Fair. What style was yours?

Mine was Wado. Not sure if I said it before.



DemonDragonJ said:


> As for me, _karate_ helped me develop the courage to stand up to bullies and to become a more confident person, overall, and I most certainly have learned fighting techniques from it that I would not heave learned otherwise.



If it worked for you, that's awesome  

Didn't for me, and probably doesn't for many others (probably false advertising, even)


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I used to think that stuff was (mostly) real. Now I have second-hand cringe when I think about those things or when I see some clown argue Bruce Lee can beat Prime Mike Tyson in a fight.



What evidence do you have that Mike Tyson could defeat Bruce Lee?



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Fair. What style was yours?
> 
> Mine was Wado. Not sure if I said it before.



The style of _karate_ that I practiced included elements of _jujutsu_ and _kenpo,_ but I admit that I do not remember which material belonged to which art.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> If it worked for you, that's awesome
> 
> Didn't for me, and probably doesn't for many others (probably false advertising, even)



First, I am glad to ehar you say that; second, what do you think is the best way for a person to learn self-defense?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What evidence do you have that Mike Tyson could defeat Bruce Lee?



Really, bro?  

Tyson is way bigger and an actual fighter who has experience KOing other actual fighters as big as he is. Lee is not nearly as big and has no real professional fighting experience on the level of Tyson.



DemonDragonJ said:


> The style of _karate_ that I practiced included elements of _jujutsu_ and _kenpo,_ but I admit that I do not remember which material belonged to which art



Ok.



DemonDragonJ said:


> First, I am glad to ehar you say that; second, what do you think is the best way for a person to learn self-defense?



Boxing, MMA, and judo.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Tyson is way bigger and an actual fighter who has experience KOing other actual fighters as big as he is. Lee is not nearly as big and has no real professional fighting experience on the level of Tyson.



Size is not everything, and Bruce Lee most certainly was a fighter outside of being an actor.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> Boxing, MMA, and judo.



The first two are far too aggressive for me to ever consider them; I seek a fighting style that focuses on speed and skill, rather than brute force.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Size is not everything



It kind of is.

That's why weight classes exist.



DemonDragonJ said:


> and Bruce Lee most certainly was a fighter outside of being an actor



Not on any relevant level, no.



DemonDragonJ said:


> The first two are far too aggressive for me to ever consider them; I seek a fighting style that focuses on speed and skill, rather than brute force.



Your call.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> It kind of is.
> 
> That's why weight classes exist.
> 
> ...



It seems to me that there is no point in discussing this subject any further.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *Size is not everything*, and Bruce Lee most certainly was a fighter outside of being an actor.



 give you 5 bucks to ask lady J if this is true...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It seems to me that there is no point in discussing this subject any further.



Ok.


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 15, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Size is not everything, and Bruce Lee most certainly was a fighter outside of being an actor.
> 
> 
> 
> The first two are far too aggressive for me to ever consider them; I seek a fighting style that focuses on speed and skill, rather than brute force.


Bruce was astonished by western boxing, and even admitted Muhammad Ali would kill him. Muhammad doesn’t have Mike’s level of punching power, and I’d wager Mike wasn’t that much slower than Muhammad

there’s too much of a disparity in weight for this to be a challenge, weight may not be as big of a factor against an average joe, but against / world class fighter like Mike? i genuinely think Bruce would be put in a coma if Mike landed a clean hit on him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> It kind of is.
> 
> That's why weight classes exist.


in anime it's not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Karasu said:


> give you 5 bucks to ask lady J if this is true...



If I asked her that, she would want me to be more specific when I mentioned size, and I would wish for a payment much higher than five dollars to do that.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 15, 2022)

Serene Grace said:


> Bruce was astonished by western boxing, and even admitted Muhammad Ali would kill him. Muhammad doesn’t have Mike’s level of punching power, and I’d wager Mike wasn’t that much slower than Muhammad
> 
> there’s too much of a disparity in weight for this to be a challenge, weight may not be as big of a factor against an average joe, but against / world class fighter like Mike? i genuinely think Bruce would be put in a coma if Mike landed a clean hit on him.



Dude punches almost as fast as a DBZ fighter 

Not literally ofc, but that is how they look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2022)

Didn't Logan Paul beat the lightweight champion of the world?


----------



## Schneider (Mar 15, 2022)

Ironically while you guys are arguing size in fights y'all kind of proved mein kamerad @DemonDragonJ 's point by using Mike Tyson as an example. If anything he's the biggest mascot to size don't matter camp because he was a small heavyweight champion, essentially a free weight class after 91kg limit where up to 20kg + weight disparities in a fight can be greenlighted. Remember that most of Mike fights looked like a thick middleweight going against nba players.

Presently his "little dog" legacy is seen in the lower weights albeit with stricter weight regulations, in the likes of Manny Pacquiao (recently retired) and Saul Alvarez (current active p4p king).


DemonDragonJ said:


> The first two are far too aggressive for me to ever consider them; I seek a fighting style that focuses on speed and skill, rather than brute force.


i smell the phoniness all the way to communist vietnam man

But regardless, in the future if you want to form  _Socialist Kempo Association _or _Commie-Ryu Karate_, I will wholeheartedly support your endeavour.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 16, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Lol true
> 
> I used to think that stuff was (mostly) real. Now I have second-hand cringe when I think about those things or when I see some clown argue Bruce Lee can beat Prime Mike Tyson in a fight.
> 
> @atlasoffduty @WorldsStrongest @t0xeus @Soldierofficial @Serene Grace @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask Thoughts?


I did BJJ for years
Weight differences matter A LOT
I thought I was dying when a guy with 1.5x my weight sparred with me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> I did BJJ for years
> Weight differences matter A LOT
> I thought I was dying when a guy with 1.5x my weight sparred with me


Did you only sign up because you saw the letters BJ in the initialism, lewdman?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 16, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Did you only sign up because you saw the letters BJ in the initialism, lewdman?


All I will say is that the next club I joined was weightlifting, I got baited by clean & jerk in the description this time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 16, 2022)

Do you enjoy the snatch?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Mar 18, 2022)

Krav Maga.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## David (Mar 19, 2022)

Thoughts as a beginner to MAs who's trying out boxing, wrestling and BJJ (and sampled Muay Thai and Judo): Depends what you're looking for.

Many reasons to learn MAs: discipline, fun, interest, competitions, self-defense, etc.

Street fighting is awful and stupid, and nothing's guaranteed to work against weapons or multiple attackers. That said, some stuff is more likely to work if you have to fight someone off than others.

Each style has its weaknesses, but the most available MAs proven most effective are Muay Thai, boxing, wrestling, BJJ and Judo.

Random thoughts about each:

Boxing: Best footwork, good for "dah streets" because it keeps you moving around. The only MA with a few YT videos showing it can work against multiple attackers. Very weak to kicks and tackles. Greatest likelihood of concussions and long-term brain damage.

Wrestling: You can take folks down and control where the fight goes. Domination on the ground, but you also don't want to stay on the ground in self-defense because you want to escape and because if you're outnumbered, you're fucked. Also great for springing back up if the fight goes to the ground. Hard to find instruction outside of high school and college. Careful to not accidentally kill someone by dropping them on concrete.

Muay Thai: The most complete MA for striking alone. Hands, feet, shins, elbows, knees. You can clinch, which is often important in fights. Less movement than boxing — if boxers are dancers, Nak Muay (MT practitioners) are tanks. Very susceptible to tackles because the stance is tall, which means a less solid base than, say, boxing.

BJJ: Groundwork. Getting a dominant position. Submissions. Perhaps the most effective 1v1 no-weapon MA against other styles that don't know BJJ. The Gracies proved this in the early UFC. It's so effective basically everyone in the UFC learns it. Most gyms focus on BJJ in the gi (the MA robe), but many moves are transferrable to no-gi with an adjustment or two; some places teach no-gi, especially 10th Planet. Mostly chill hobbyist culture. Lots of gyms. Like with wrestling, you probably don't want to stay on the ground if you're in a real fight. Some of the shit is unrealistic and useless outside of competition where striking is allowed and people aren't wearing a gi. It won't overcome all size and athleticism differences like it's often advertised to, but yeah 1v1 it's still overall great.

Judo: Beautiful art. Throws, trips, etc. Somewhat reliant on the gi, but I've heard that if you're good, you don't need it. Outstanding in the clinch, but you have to close the distance. What sucks is that you have virtually no striking defense when closing that distance, which leaves you open to punches and kicks. Also most places that teach it don't do leg attacks because they're banned in competition. Boo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Mar 19, 2022)

David said:


> Thoughts as a beginner to MAs who's trying out boxing, wrestling and BJJ (and sampled Muay Thai and Judo): Depends what you're looking for.
> 
> Many reasons to learn MAs: discipline, fun, interest, competitions, self-defense, etc.
> 
> ...


some 2 cents:

1. in boxing its VERY likely that as you get better you'll arrive at the point where you will effortlessly dish out more force than your naked fists can handle. even mike tyson is a subject to this. avoid barehanded punches to the skull, that's where palm (?) or thai strikes (utilizing harder and bigger bones) come in
2. teep/thip/tip(?), or thai "leg jab", i'd imagine is very useful in irl confrontations, especially to disengage against armed melee weapons.
3. the inclusion of gi for me is all about openings, you gain a lot of gripping spots and give a lot in return. in my personal opinion gi grappling does significantly carry out to irl applications because the likelihood of you getting into an actual confrontation with a slippery naked person is slim at best (that said, im sure a great judoka can still handle himself on a sauna/swimming pool beef). ok, shirts are no gi, but jackets and the winter season tho..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 25, 2022)

I am going to start boxing in my garden soon.


----------



## GiantForehead (Mar 25, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> I am going to start boxing in my garden soon.


Might do bjj

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------

